# Moderlieschens für den Teich



## RiffRaff (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

da es letztes Jahr nicht geklappt hatte mit den Moderlieschens (es gab nirgends welche!), möchte ich sie dieses Jahr so früh wie möglich einsetzen!

Mein Teich ist inzwischen komplett eisfrei, die Fische schwimmen schon (im tiefen Wasser) und ich kann am Grund sogar die wiedererwachenden __ Frösche beobachten! 
Da das Wetter im März ja auch sehr schön werden soll, keine Fröste mehr, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, die Moderlieschens dann ab März einzusetzen.
Wäre das zu früh?

gruß

Micha


----------



## Titran (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo RiffRaff

Ich habe meine 15 Liserl auch im März 2013 eingesetzt, waren Erwachsene und Jungfische, als das Wasser genügend warm war haben Sie mit der Brut begonnen  und nun schwimmen ca 70 Stk. im Teich umher. Bei den Bitterlingen weis ich noch nicht ob es schon Nachwuchs gegeben hat trotz Teichmuscheln.


----------



## troll20 (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Miche, hab deine Suche nicht vergessen und halte immer noch die Augen auf 

LG René


----------



## RiffRaff (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

tja, das wars wohl wieder!?!
Ich hatte vorige Woche nach Moderlieschens gegoogelt und bei Fischfarm Schubert bin ich fündig geworden. Der hatte einen Lagerbestand von ca. 11000 Stück!!!
Ich gucke eben nochma... ausverkauft! 

Kann ich also nur hoffen, das es hier Regional dieses Jahr welche zu kaufen gibt.

@troll: was hatte ich denn letztes Jahr gesucht, waren das nicht auch ML´s? 

gruß

Micha


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

__ Moderlieschen sind doch verfügbar beim Schubert. (http://www.fischfarm-schubert.de/Fische/Algenfresser-Biotopfisch/Moderliesschen--Moderlieschen.html)
4-6 cm 0,89 €

MfG


----------



## RiffRaff (23. Feb. 2014)

Hi,

das sieht nur so aus!
Wenn man einige ML´s in den Warenkorb legt und zur Kasse geht, erfährt man die ganze Wahrheit! => Ausverkauft!

Als ich vor einigen Tagen geschaut hatte, war auch noch eine Textzeile mit Lagerbestand in der Übersicht zu sehen, die gibts auch nicht mehr.

gruß

Micha


----------



## Alfii147 (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

Tatsache! Das ist ärgerlich, wollte dieses Jahr auch ein paar ordern. Bei uns sind Sie auch nicht immer leicht zubekommen.
Habe aber mal eine Email geschrieben, wann Sie denn wieder verfügbar sind.

lG Fabian


----------



## RiffRaff (23. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,

wenn Du was erfährst, wäre es sehr nett, das hier zu schreiben.

Ich glaube aber, das wars gewesen für dieses Jahr (zumindest bei Schubert). Da wird jemand oder einige die gesamte Nachzucht gekauft haben.
Ich gehe davon aus, das auch bei Ihm die Fische nur 1x pro Jahr aktiv sind!

gruß

Micha


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Feb. 2014)

RiffRaff schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber, das wars gewesen für dieses Jahr (zumindest bei Schubert). Da wird jemand oder einige die gesamte Nachzucht gekauft haben.


Tippe eher das sich in dem Becken eine Krankheit oder ähnliches gezeigt hat und die die Fische erst mal vorsorglich aus dem Verkauf genommen haben. Sonst verkaufen die Ihre Fische erst so ab April...bzw. es steht unter vielen Fischen ab April im Verkauf. Tippe mal dann gehen die noch mal durch Ihre Zuchtteiche. Würde mich wundern wenn da nicht auch wieder __ Moderlieschen als Beifang auftauchen. Mal anschreiben würde ich sagen....vielleicht lassen die einen genauen Termin raus.


Sonst ticke Moderlieschen in die Suche und lese dich durch die Beiträge. Zumeist haben Leute mit einem großen Teich jede Menge. Vielleicht findeste ja jemand in deiner Nähe. Die geben bestimmt ein paar Tiere ab, wenn du freundlich fragst und die abholst.

Ich würde ja Regenbogenelritzen nehmen, sind aber keine einheimischen Fische, was mich nicht stört. Weshalb Moderlieschen?


----------



## troll20 (23. Feb. 2014)

RiffRaff schrieb:


> @troll: was hatte ich denn letztes Jahr gesucht, waren das nicht auch ML´s?



Jup waren es


----------



## Benny337 (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Micha,
Ich habe jede menge __ Moderlieschen,kannst jeder Zeit welche holen 
Mit einsetzen werde ich warten bis so 16 C* Wassertemperatur ist.
Gruss
Benny


----------



## RiffRaff (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Benny,

ich würde schon ne kleine Strecke in Kauf nehmen.... aber nach Österreich deswegen, so einfach am nachmittag?!
Das klappt nich so ohne weiteres.
Wenne allerdings ab März/April verschicken würdest...?

Übrigens sieht son großer Schwarm richtig toll aus!!!

gruß

Micha


----------



## Benny337 (25. Feb. 2014)

Hallo Micha,
Hmm mit dem Versand ist eine teuere Gelegenheit.Ich habe selber auch schon einige Fischen aus Deutschland bestellt kostet so ab 50 bis 100€ je nach Grosse.Bei so eine Fisch wie __ Moderlieschen zahlt sich das nicht aus.Dein Entscheidung.Moderlieschen gibt überall in Teichen,langsamen Flüssen,kennst keinen Fischer?
Cu


----------



## Alfii147 (25. Feb. 2014)

Hi.

von der Fischfarm Schubert kam auch noch keine Antwort, vermute das da auch nichts mehr nachkommt...

lG


----------



## nicodine (26. Feb. 2014)

Moin zusammen,
in Mönchengladbach gibt es bei Fischzucht Peschkes, www.fischzuchtpeschkes.de, Besatzfische. Dabei sind auch __ Moderlieschen. Sie beliefern den Einzel- und Großhandel aber auch den Privatmann, der Fische für seinen Gartenteich benötigt. Ich habe aber noch nichts dort bestellt, kann also leider nicht sagen wie der Händler ist.
Vielleicht wirst Du dort fündig...
Gruß Nicole


----------



## ingo 66 (26. Feb. 2014)

Hallo,
vom längeren Transport mit __ Moderlieschen würde ich absehen!
Moderlieschen sind recht saucherstoffbedürftig,10 Stück in ner Transporttüte und dann ein stundenlanger Versand,-das kann schnell in die Hose gehen.
Ausserdem halten die Meisten Großzüchter die Tiere die für den Verkauf bestimmt sind meist in Innenanlagen bei mind.15 Grad.Somit ist ein derzeitiges einsetzen in den Teich net möglich.
Bei uns gibt es Moderlieschen zu 0,99 Euro zu Saisonbeginn immer bei Dehner,Obi,Klee und Hornbach(sofern diese bei Euch ne Zooabteilung haben).


----------

